# Alright, someone share their Christmas spirit and help...



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

this dumb fuck find the BTC I just bought. I know shit about any of this and am about ready to fucking scream, lol.

Feel free to add your "OK Boomer", because it's the truth, I'm technically 'tarded and openly admit it.

Have a Brave Wallet, bought $200 worth of BTC from  Wyre. Everything processed, money taken from Bank, but doesn't show up in wallet. I've exhaused every way I could try to figure this shit out. Ain't happening.

Someone inform this dipshit what to do please.

Thanks!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 6, 2021)

Calm down geezer u will give yourself a stroke !


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Calm down geezer u will give yourself a stroke !


I feel better, went out and gave them clouds hell!


----------



## eazy (Dec 6, 2021)

user name is relevant.

charge it to the game. 

try coinbase this time. only keep what you are sending in the wallet.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

eazy said:


> user name is relevant.
> 
> charge it to the game.
> 
> try coinbase this time. only keep what you are sending in the wallet.


Appreciate the assist, however........

the 1st line was the only one I'd understood.

When I admit to being a dumbass about this stuff, I'm being entirely too kind to myself. It's much worse than that.


----------



## eazy (Dec 6, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Appreciate the assist, however........
> 
> the 1st line was the only one I'd understood.
> 
> When I admit to being a dumbass about this stuff, I'm being entirely too kind to myself. It's much worse than that.


charge it to the game: When something doesn't go the way you want it to or you do something wrong, and there is nothing you can do to change it. Don't worry about it.

coinbase is very easy to use. you can buy the btc and send it on their platform.



			https://www.coinbase.com/signup


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

The top left hand of the wallet says I'm not connected, but to what? And how do I connect to it?


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

eazy said:


> charge it to the game: When something doesn't go the way you want it to or you do something wrong, and there is nothing you can do to change it. Don't worry about it.
> 
> coinbase is very easy to use. you can buy the btc and send it on their platform.
> 
> ...


Are you telling me I'm out my money?


----------



## eazy (Dec 6, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Are you telling me I'm out my money?


No. you can spend time figuring out what happened and finding it.

I'm suggesting, I might not. I've had a similar experience. I'm quick to let it go.

I don't know you or what your time is worth to you.

If I had another $200 I'd sign up at coinbase and have whatever I was after ordered and on its way.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

eazy said:


> No. you can spend time figuring out what happened and finding it.
> 
> I'm suggesting, I might not. I've had a similar experience. I'm quick to let it go.
> 
> ...



I see. I can't eat a $200 loss. 

In another hour,  I'll not have to worry about paying for another haircut though.

Was hoping someone could help.

Life was a lot simpler in the '60s


----------



## eazy (Dec 6, 2021)

Geezer said:


> I see. I can't eat a $200 loss.
> 
> In another hour,  I'll not have to worry about paying for another haircut though.
> 
> ...


Good luck. Wish I was there in person to be of real help.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

eazy said:


> Good luck. Wish I was there in person to be of real help.


Thanks!


----------



## Yano (Dec 6, 2021)

From what i've seen on Wyre's info it can take a couple of days for transactions to finalize. 
This is Wyre's support page , bottom right hand corner there is a tab that says , support , click on that it will open a window where you can submit a ticket and they will answer you in turn i would guess. Good luck man 


			https://support.sendwyre.com/hc/en-us


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

Yano said:


> From what i've seen on Wyre's info it can take a couple of days for transactions to finalize.
> This is Wyre's support page , bottom right hand corner there is a tab that says , support , click on that it will open a window where you can submit a ticket and they will answer you in turn i would guess. Good luck man
> 
> 
> https://support.sendwyre.com/hc/en-us


Thanks! Damn I sure wouldn't have figured that much time.

I'll spend some time reading there though.

Any Idea regarding the "not connected" thing?


----------



## Yano (Dec 6, 2021)

No Sir , I've never Bitcoined or had any dealings with crypto just have been lost in the interweb enough to look for support pages lol


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

Yano said:


> No Sir , I've never Bitcoined or had any dealings with crypto just have been lost in the interweb enough to look for support pages lol


I regret not remaining a crypto virgin ☹️

Much appreciated!


----------



## shackleford (Dec 6, 2021)

not sure how long ago you made the transaction, but like @Yano said, give it a little time to clear before giving up on it. i'm definitly not smart with computer stuff or cryptocurrencies, but in my experience sometimes it takes a little while.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

shackleford said:


> not sure how long ago you made the transaction, but like @Yano said, give it a little time to clear before giving up on it. i'm definitly not smart with computer stuff or cryptocurrencies, but in my experience sometimes it takes a little while.


 Well, I was hoping that as well, but just read this fine print on the bottom of the confirmation email.

_Wyre immediately transfers the purchased digital currency to your designated External Wallet._

I've already submitted  an inquiry about it. 

Thanks!


----------



## shackleford (Dec 6, 2021)

maybe thats the "not connected" thing. do you have a seperate wallet and is it connected?

edit, im an idiot, you did say you had a wallet. but still maybe its not connected?


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

shackleford said:


> maybe thats the "not connected" thing. do you have a seperate wallet and is it connected?
> 
> edit, im an idiot, you did say you had a wallet. but still maybe its not connected?



Brave has it's own wallet, came with the Browser when I dumped Chrome.

Definitely not connected, but I can't find out exactly what it's supposed to be connected to?

LOL, hang around me and people with think you're Einstein.  👨‍💻


----------



## shackleford (Dec 6, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Brave has it's own wallet, came with the Browser when I dumped Chrome.
> 
> Definitely not connected, but I can't find out exactly what it's supposed to be connected to?
> 
> LOL, hang around me and people with think you're Einstein.  👨‍💻


if it say it automatically transfers into your wallet, i would assume the wallet would have to be connected to the program used to purchase the bitcoin for it to automatically transfer.

i dunno. maybe someone smart will show up soon haha.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 6, 2021)

shackleford said:


> if it say it automatically transfers into your wallet, i would assume the wallet would have to be connected to the program used to purchase the bitcoin for it to automatically transfer.
> 
> i dunno. maybe someone smart will show up soon haha.



I'm with ya all along. Thing is the Brave Wallet is connected with Wyre,  so when I clicked on "BUY" it gave me the button to connect to Wyze.

Shit has me baffled, but those little wooden paddles with a ball attached to a rubber band have the same effect.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> I'm with ya all along. Thing is the Brave Wallet is connected with Wyre,  so when I clicked on "BUY" it gave me the button to connect to Wyze.
> 
> Shit has me baffled, but those little wooden paddles with a ball attached to a rubber band have the same effect.


Did it show on your credit card or bank account?


----------



## Geezer (Dec 7, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Did it show on your credit card or bank account?


Yes


----------



## Geezer (Dec 7, 2021)

I don't understand this?


----------



## Geezer (Dec 7, 2021)

Above screenshot is from Ethereum.

Below is my Brave wallet.

It says $154.65


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Yes


Customer service is your friend on this one then. For anyone here to help you, they would need to be familiar with Wyre. I don’t know that anyone is. 

I had a hard time my first time with CoinBase but it’s easier after you go thru it the first time. Get in touch with one of Wyre’s technical dorks.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 7, 2021)

Says I have assets in wallet, but no liquidity assets?


----------



## Geezer (Dec 7, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Customer service is your friend on this one then. For anyone here to help you, they would need to be familiar with Wyre. I don’t know that anyone is.
> 
> I had a hard time my first time with CoinBase but it’s easier after you go thru it the first time. Get in touch with one of Wyre’s technical dorks.


Already have inquiry sent in.

This shit's entirely too confusing.

Thanks!

I'll be in the next commercial...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Already have inquiry sent in.
> 
> This shit's entirely too confusing.
> 
> ...


Wait you can meme but can’t guy Bitcoin?


----------



## Geezer (Dec 7, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Wait you can meme but can’t guy Bitcoin?



Evidently you would be correct sir.

I've come to the realization I've just thrown away $230.

Actually, I've technically  "bought" it, since I paid for it. I just cant use it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Dec 7, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Evidently you would be correct sir.
> 
> I've come to the realization I've just thrown away $230.
> 
> Actually, I've technically  "bought" it, since I paid for it. I just cant use it.


Happens lost more then that before go to Coinbase or voyager next time


----------



## Geezer (Dec 7, 2021)

Bobbyloads said:


> Happens lost more then that before go to Coinbase or voyager next time


 there will NOT be a "next time"

Gonna be a one pump chump with this shit. 

I'll stick to what I know.

Writing checks.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

Since I've openly admitted my stupidity in all of this (and trust me, thus is a drop in the bucket to the ability I have regarding stupidity), I'm going to turn it into a PSA in hopes of preventing someone else from stepping on their dick as well.

Brave wallet doesn't even support bitcoin, which was how I ended up with BAT.

Not everyone wants BAT

You can exchange the 2, naturally for a fee.

I got a wallet at Exodus, because they trade in BAT, I can also exchange them there. (for btc)

Simple enough, right?

Well, when I tried to send my BAT from Brave to Exodus, Brave claimed I had insufficient funds, even when I tried only sending 25% of the tokens.

After more reading, I learn about "gas", which is what you need to send it. Brave requires eth (the gas) to remove the BAT from my wallet.

Brave uses Wyze for token purchases.

I made 3 attempts, using the same method I purchased the BAT with, to buy eth. Nope, not gonna happen. Oh, and it was going to cost me over $20 for "gas" to send my BAT over to Exodux.

So I currently have $207 in a wallet I still can't get to.

Why?

Because FUCK BRAVE.

That's why.

Bitch of it all is, I gotta wait until morning to go yell at clouds.

Gonna be a long night...................


----------



## shackleford (Dec 8, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Since I've openly admitted my stupidity in all of this (and trust me, thus is a drop in the bucket to the ability I have regarding stupidity), I'm going to turn it into a PSA in hopes of preventing someone else from stepping on their dick as well.
> 
> Brave wallet doesn't even support bitcoin, which was how I ended up with BAT.
> 
> ...


man that sounds absolutely frustrating. sorry you gotta deal with that.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 8, 2021)

This thread has been way more entertaining than expected.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

shackleford said:


> man that sounds absolutely frustrating. sorry you gotta deal with that.


You can't even imagine, lol

thanks



Trendkill said:


> This thread has been way more entertaining than expected.


Can I get an "OK Boomer"?

wut-wut

I stated in my intro that my main purpose was to serve as a bad example for others. I aim not to disappoint.

Hell you can't help but laugh at this shit.

Well, was able to buy some "gas" (eth) this AM, tried to transfer BAT between wallets.

Error code.


----------



## CJ (Dec 8, 2021)

Can you just simply sell your BAT back to cash, and withdraw the funds? 

Then start over somewhere else?


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Can you just simply sell your BAT back to cash, and withdraw the funds?
> 
> Then start over somewhere else?


To be honest, I'm not even sure, but probably. I'm trying to do it with the least amount of transactions, since they all come with a cost.

The issue (other than than those I've created) is the amount of difficulty surrounding Braves wallet. There's plenty of others who I read have had issues as well. I take responsibility for a majority, but it just shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## CJ (Dec 8, 2021)

Geezer said:


> To be honest, I'm not even sure, but probably. I'm trying to do it with the least amount of transactions, since they all come with a cost.



Seems like you're failing that plan miserably. 



Geezer said:


> The issue (other than than those I've created) is the amount of difficulty surrounding Braves wallet. There's plenty of others who I read have had issues as well. I take responsibility for a majority, but it just shouldn't be this difficult.



Dude, pull the rip cord, get out of there.


----------



## Yano (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Seems like you're failing that plan miserably.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, pull the rip cord, get out of there.


 You're obviously not familiar with


----------



## CJ (Dec 8, 2021)

Geezer said:


> You're obviously not familiar with


I'm more familiar with....


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Can you just simply sell your BAT back to cash, and withdraw the funds?
> 
> Then start over somewhere else?


That’s what I’d do. That way you’re only out your transfer fees and the depreciation of your coin since you bought it.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 8, 2021)

Geezer said:


> You're obviously not familiar with


Chugga chugga chugga TOOT TOOT!


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 8, 2021)

Coinbase or cashapp are the easiest and most convenient to use. I like cashapp for sending funds (including easily transferring cash to btc or vice versa), coinbase for investing.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm more familiar with....
> 
> View attachment 15993


 I promise you, I have no doubt you're correct.

Denial is part of my stupidity.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Chugga chugga chugga TOOT TOOT!


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> That’s what I’d do. That way you’re only out your transfer fees and the depreciation of your coin since you bought it.






Adrenolin said:


> Coinbase or cashapp are the easiest and most convenient to use. I like cashapp for sending funds (including easily transferring cash to btc or vice versa), coinbase for investing.



Well, it seems the transfer I'd attempted failed,  but I still have to pay the "gas" for the failure. Because I purchased a small amount, enough I thought to send, I'm fucked once again and required to buy yet MORE gas to attempt again.

I've been told you have to "adjust" the amount of gas you apply in order to send, too little and you're (I'm) fucked, see Example A ^

WTF isn't is simply a set fee to send X amount of token? This shit is set up to steal the money of dumbfuckers like me.

Hell, now I'm at the point of why go somewhere else and go through all this shit again? Shit I don't have money to throw away, and the money wasted here was going toward something I needed. Now I'm fucked there as well.

I'll most likely have to wait until I have the money again and try WU/MG. Fuck this crypto shit.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 8, 2021)

Geezer said:


> I've been told you have to "adjust" the amount of gas you apply in order to send, too little and you're (I'm) fucked, see Example A ^
> 
> WTF isn't is simply a set fee to send X amount of token? This shit is set up to steal the money of dumbfuckers like me.


If you set your transaction fees too low your transactions will take a long time to process. 

It gets complicated because transaction fees on Bitcoin aren’t static.  They can’t charge a set fee because of the way that mining works.  The fees depend on a number of factors including the amount of traffic that your transaction causes in the network. If you send, say,  $100 in bitcoin, the fee to process the transaction will be lower than if you send the same $100 in 4 x $25 transactions.

It’s done like that so that people can’t just send money in 1c increments and grind the whole network to a halt.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> If you set your transaction fees too low your transactions will take a long time to process.
> 
> It gets complicated because transaction fees on Bitcoin aren’t static.  They can’t charge a set fee because of the way that mining works.  The fees depend on a number of factors including the amount of traffic that your transaction causes in the network. If you send, say,  $100 in bitcoin, the fee to process the transaction will be lower than if you send the same $100 in 4 x $25 transactions.
> 
> It’s done like that so that people can’t just send money in 1c increments and grind the whole network to a halt.


 While I don't understand/get it, I see that's the process.

It seems to be a system designed to squeeze extra money out of people.

Why can't it simply calculate the amount? 

Regarding crypto, I learned years ago not to play video games against a 6 year old because he'll kick my ass.

Yet here I am 😥


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

Well, this whole ordeal has, if nothing else, been interesting. Seems there's different ways to send transactions, one costing more than the last. The method ($$) you choose could decide weather it gets completed or not. If I understood correctly, and there's a good possibility that is NOT the case, this has to do with the (crypto) miners.

I've spent the majority of the day on Braves community support forum. Brave has NOT been of any assistance, nor have they even made an attempt.Again, fuck Brave!

After some coaching, it seems I should have upped my "offer" (gas setting) to maximum. This equates to about $20, but I need to "throw in a little extra" to make it enticing enough to complete my transaction.

Sound like bullshit? No argument here.

I still have over $200 laying in Brave wallet. I'm going to throw another $20 and see.

Yep, I'm a confirmed idiot. Come on, tell me you've never been to a titty bar...........

I've tried 3 times to buy more eth (gas) in a last ditch effort to get this clusterfuck out of my life.

Remember Brave only gives the option of using Wyre for transactions?

In the mean time, for your reading  enjoyment:









						Wyre is rated "Bad" with 1.4 / 5 on Trustpilot
					

Do you agree with Wyre's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 37 customers have already said.




					www.trustpilot.com
				












						SendWYRE |  Better Business Bureau® Profile
					

This organization is not BBB accredited. Payment Processing Services in San Francisco, CA. See BBB rating, reviews, complaints, & more.




					www.bbb.org
				












						Sendwyre is rated "Average" with 3.3 / 5 on Trustpilot
					

Do you agree with Sendwyre's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 842 customers have already said.




					www.trustpilot.com
				




redit review:


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 8, 2021)

Screw all this. Just go buy some land in the Sandbox. Should only be 4.3 times more complicated.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Screw all this. Just go buy some land in the Sandbox. Should only be 4.3 times more complicated.


 Dude, I've been married 3x


----------



## Libragirl8 (Dec 8, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Already have inquiry sent in.
> 
> This shit's entirely too confusing.
> 
> ...


lmao, I totally related with you, I don't fool with those other currencys.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

Tried another route...

Since I can't buy eth at Exodus, only send/receive/exchange. Didn't see this as an issue, since i just want to get rid of what's in the Brave wallet.

I took the advice some gave here and went to Coinbase. Registered, got their anal probing, etc. When I entered my card info, here's what showed-up on their site.




I am not Jack Henry & Associates. So I removed it, input my info again. Same thing.

I left. Ran security scan, no issues.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

Libragirl8 said:


> lmao, I totally related with you, I don't fool with those other currencys.


Wasn't really ever my intent to either. Sadly I was born 100 years too late. I hate technology.


----------



## Libragirl8 (Dec 8, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Evidently you would be correct sir.
> 
> I've come to the realization I've just thrown away $230.
> 
> Actually, I've technically  "bought" it, since I paid for it. I just cant use it.


I am the first person to call customer service, why don't you give them a call to ask to reverse the transaction or put it back in USD. I am sure you are not the first.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Coinbase or cashapp are the easiest and most convenient to use. I like cashapp for sending funds (including easily transferring cash to btc or vice versa), coinbase for investing.


I see cashapp alot, but I don't use mobile. Need desktop version, but don't see it on their site. They have a "Contact Us" button, but requires registering to use, lol.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

Libragirl8 said:


> I am the first person to call customer service, why don't you give them a call to ask to reverse the transaction or put it back in USD. I am sure you are not the first.


 Crypto> No refunds


----------



## snake (Dec 8, 2021)

Lol, I thought BTC was an FD thing; Big Thick Cock. Sorry, just behind in the times.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 8, 2021)

snake said:


> Lol, I thought BTC was an FD thing; Big Thick Cock. Sorry, just behind in the times.


 You got me, WTF is "FD"?


----------



## snake (Dec 8, 2021)

Geezer said:


> You got me, WTF is "FD"?


Ow, you're a bit new. A UG member. FD aka Flying Dragon. We will just let it at that.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## shackleford (Dec 8, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Wasn't really ever my intent to either. Sadly I was born 100 years too late. I hate technology.


im with ya man. except indoor plumbing, i can get behind that technology.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 9, 2021)

shackleford said:


> im with ya man. except indoor plumbing, i can get behind that technology.


Nothing more refreshing than dropping a deuce in the woods, only to realize that "natures toiled paper" you just used, was in fact stingweed.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 9, 2021)

Well, registered at coinbase,  provided DL for ID, said it was accepted.

Bought eth, no problem.

Went back to send eth to my Brave wallet so I could get my BAT out of it, but CB is telling me I need to verify my ID.

Only problem is, it won't let me. 

Their phone line doesn't work.

Sent email. I'm sure help is on the way....


----------



## shackleford (Dec 9, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Well, registered at coinbase,  provided DL for ID, said it was accepted.
> 
> Bought eth, no problem.
> 
> ...


what an adventure this is turning out to be


----------



## Geezer (Dec 9, 2021)

Well, I got verified, again. I have 2 emails now telling me so.

When they put my info on their portal, they misspelled my name. It was a fat-fingered button,.

Then I finally was able to upload DL, again.

But, still can't send/receive. 

Karma is trying its damnedest to tell me to avoid crypto.

I hope it doesn't turn me into a newt.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 10, 2021)

The never ending story continues.....

Firstly, anyone considering using Coinbase, DON'T!. I took the recommendation of some here, but they evidently have better luck than I do.

I finally get a reply email this AM telling me I now need to post a "selfie", and they provide me a link in order to do so. OK, comb the morning bed head best I can, take a pic and go to the link provided.

It's the same fucking place I loaded my drivers license. There are 2 options of uploading photos, DL or State ID. Nothing else, just those 2.

I reply to email, get a reply telling me I can call them.....LOL, on their non-working phone number.

Reply telling them I've tried that many times. Just tell me where I need to upload selfie.

After another cookie-cutter reply, I realize I'm not dealing with a human being, but a bot. 

The MFers will let you buy crypto from their site, but refuse to let you do anything with it. Their fucking hoops are impossible to jump through, and I believe it's intentional. 

On the plus side, it's workout day and I'm good and pissed, lol.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 10, 2021)

Sounds like you should just ask your source about doing CIM.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 10, 2021)

Geezer said:


> The never ending story continues.....
> 
> Firstly, anyone considering using Coinbase, DON'T!. I took the recommendation of some here, but they evidently have better luck than I do.
> 
> ...


There’s no “selfie” requirement. Why would any business do that? I’d be sending dick pics at this point. 

Link your checking account to Coinbase. Boom done. You can do that at your bank so your bank person can help you since evidently you are entirely incapable of doing things yourself. 

The first time you use it you’ll likely have to wait 3 days for the “hold” on funds. Buy “US Dollar” that way your amount doesn’t fluctuate during the 3 day hold. When the hold is over buy the coin that you’re looking to buy. It’ll be instant and you can send right away.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 10, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There’s no “selfie” requirement. Why would any business do that? I’d be sending dick pics at this point.
> 
> Link your checking account to Coinbase. Boom done. You can do that at your bank so your bank person can help you since evidently you are entirely incapable of doing things yourself.
> 
> The first time you use it you’ll likely have to wait 3 days for the “hold” on funds. Buy “US Dollar” that way your amount doesn’t fluctuate during the 3 day hold. When the hold is over buy the coin that you’re looking to buy. It’ll be instant and you can send right away.


its been a while, but if i remember correctly, cash app required a selfie to go along with the photo id.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 10, 2021)

shackleford said:


> its been a while, but if i remember correctly, cash app required a selfie to go along with the photo id.


I use NDAX and they require a selfie and government issued ID. 

NDAX is a Canadian exchange, mind you, but the selfie thing isn’t unheard of. They’re trying to make sure that you didn’t steal someone’s ID.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 10, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There’s no “selfie” requirement. Why would any business do that? I’d be sending dick pics at this point.
> 
> Link your checking account to Coinbase. Boom done. You can do that at your bank so your bank person can help you since evidently you are entirely incapable of doing things yourself.
> 
> The first time you use it you’ll likely have to wait 3 days for the “hold” on funds. Buy “US Dollar” that way your amount doesn’t fluctuate during the 3 day hold. When the hold is over buy the coin that you’re looking to buy. It’ll be instant and you can send right away.


There sure is. I can't answer as to why, I guess "because they can". had I been aware of this, I'd have gone elsewhere, but this is a common ploy in the crypto game from what I'm seeing. Take your money, then fuck you around so you can't use it. 

I don't link anything to my bank account, and don't do automatic withdraws either. LOL, hell look at the time I'm having with this shit.  Bless your heart.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 10, 2021)

Geezer said:


> There sure is. I can't answer as to why, I guess "because they can". had I been aware of this, I'd have gone elsewhere, but this is a common ploy in the crypto game from what I'm seeing. Take your money, then fuck you around so you can't use it.
> 
> I don't link anything to my bank account, and don't do automatic withdraws either. LOL, hell look at the time I'm having with this shit.  Bless your heart.


i think they need to compare your selfie to the id, probably to avoid breaking laws. cash app isnt a crypto app, although you can use it to purchase bitcoin. It is essentially an online bank.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 10, 2021)

Received yet another email from CB after telling them to fix it or refund my money.

They claimed they'll be working to fix the issue.

I totally believe they have their top men on it as I type.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 10, 2021)

shackleford said:


> i think they need to compare your selfie to the id, probably to avoid breaking laws. cash app isnt a crypto app, although you can use it to purchase bitcoin. It is essentially an online bank.


And that's all well and fine, it that's the way it goes. My issue is their shit don't work.


----------



## shackleford (Dec 10, 2021)

Geezer said:


> And that's all well and fine, it that's the way it goes. My issue is their shit don't work.


yea man, i understand. I was just offering a possible explaination of why they need the selfie.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 10, 2021)

Several email exchanges between yesterday and today. One of them today involved sending me a different link to log in my verification info (D/L front and back, and selfie). Tried, and got same failure message as before. Even sent them a screenshot.

I've expressed my frustration to them, and included to simply refund my $20 and end this. I've explained they have a problem they can't remedy. Here's their last reply.

*Hello Geezer

Thanks for contacting us back.

We understand troubleshooting can be frustrating, nonetheless, we have provided all troubleshooting steps available for this issue.
If you’re able to use the previous troubleshooting steps, but need assistance with any other account features, please let us know by replying to this email.

Kind regards,
Coinbase Support*

So they're basically telling me to fuck-off.

I kindly reminded them that all this info they're requiring from me is to satisfy Banking Regulations, and that those same regulations provide protection for the customer.

I asked them how they want me to proceed, and am waiting for a reply. 

Fuck 'em, I'll file a complaint with The Consumer Financial Protection Bureau.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 10, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Several email exchanges between yesterday and today. One of them today involved sending me a different link to log in my verification info (D/L front and back, and selfie). Tried, and got same failure message as before. Even sent them a screenshot.
> 
> I've expressed my frustration to them, and included to simply refund my $20 and end this. I've explained they have a problem they can't remedy. Here's their last reply.
> 
> ...


Dear Consumer Financial Protection Bureau,

I’m writing to you today to lodge a formal complaint against CoinBase. I tried setting up an account with them using $20 of my hard earned money to purchase ETH for purposes of using it as “gas” to get coins from my Brave Wallet to purchase drugs, including steroids and various steroid sundries. Needless to say I am beyond upset that I have not been able to procure said drugs. CoinBase is bad, very bad, and needs to be punished for these transgressions. I am certain that you have received many complaints regarding CoinBase as their platform supports millions of users. Please help me out CFPB, you are my only hope. 
- Geezer


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Dec 10, 2021)

Try Cash App it's about as simple as it gets. It shows up immediately and is available to transfer immediately.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 10, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Dear Consumer Financial Protection Bureau,
> 
> I’m writing to you today to lodge a formal complaint against CoinBase. I tried setting up an account with them using $20 of my hard earned money to purchase ETH for purposes of using it as “gas” to get coins from my Brave Wallet to purchase drugs, including steroids and various steroid sundries. Needless to say I am beyond upset that I have not been able to procure said drugs. CoinBase is bad, very bad, and needs to be punished for these transgressions. I am certain that you have received many complaints regarding CoinBase as their platform supports millions of users. Please help me out CFPB, you are my only hope.
> - Geezer



Today I went outside for a break from all this mess, and decided I'd go out back and rake some leaves. I enjoy doing such things, as it gives me time to reflect on my life. Sometimes it's memories of family, other times it's things I regretted, but today was different.

I thought about you, and how much I'd hoped we'd become best friends. The longer I thought about your earlier post, and how much it hurt me, I could feel the tears welling-up in my eyes. I was glad no one could see me as I dropped to my knees, sobbing uncontrollably. 

I just kept thinking "why doesn't BigBaldBeardGuy like me? Why does he say mean things to me, and hurt me so?"

I couldn't take it any more, I had to go inside, and as I lay on the floor in the fetal position, I just hoped this was merely a bad dream, and there was still that glimmer of hope we could still be besties. Even though we've never met, I have admired you and have hung on every word you've typed. Your opinions mean the world to me. That's why your words cut me to the bone. My heart aches, and until we can make amends, I will never feel whole. Without you in my life, there will always be a void.

Nah...........

I'm to fucking old to give a flying fuck what you think about me. I'm also old enough to know that there are some people who feel the need to insult others, to make them feel better about their own life.  I don't choose to play the game of insult ping-pong , so by all means, feel free to continue if you like, I'm not your Huckleberry.  Perhaps if you direct your childish insults at me, someone else will get a break. 

Have a nice day, and again....bless your heart.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 10, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Try Cash App it's about as simple as it gets. It shows up immediately and is available to transfer immediately.


I don't have mobile.

On a different note:









						CFTC Orders Coinbase Inc. to Pay $6.5 Million for False, Misleading, or Inaccurate Reporting and Wash Trading | CFTC
					






					www.cftc.gov
				




*March 19, 2021

Washington, D.C.* — The Commodity Futures Trading Commission today issued an order filing and settling charges against digital asset exchange operator Coinbase Inc., based in San Francisco, California, for reckless false, misleading, or inaccurate reporting as well as wash trading by a former employee on Coinbase’s GDAX platform.
The order requires Coinbase to pay a civil monetary penalty of $6.5 million and to cease and desist from any further violations of the Commodity Exchange Act or CFTC regulations, as charged.
“Reporting false, misleading, or inaccurate transaction information undermines the integrity of digital asset pricing,” said Acting Director of Enforcement Vincent McGonagle. “This enforcement action sends the message that the Commission will act to safeguard the integrity and transparency of such information.”

(more at link)


----------



## shackleford (Dec 10, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Today I went outside for a break from all this mess, and decided I'd go out back and rake some leaves. I enjoy doing such things, as it gives me time to reflect on my life. Sometimes it's memories of family, other times it's things I regretted, but today was different.
> 
> I thought about you, and how much I'd hoped we'd become best friends. The longer I thought about your earlier post, and how much it hurt me, I could feel the tears welling-up in my eyes. I was glad no one could see me as I dropped to my knees, sobbing uncontrollably.
> 
> ...


You're gonna have to fight tazz for his mancrush lol.

He was joking around. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 10, 2021)

Those here using coinbase, should reconsider:


----------



## shackleford (Dec 10, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Those here using coinbase, should reconsider:
> 
> 
> View attachment 16105


f youre determined to go the bitcoin route, try cash app. its the only one i have experience with, and i managed to figure it out.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 11, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Today I went outside for a break from all this mess, and decided I'd go out back and rake some leaves. I enjoy doing such things, as it gives me time to reflect on my life. Sometimes it's memories of family, other times it's things I regretted, but today was different.
> 
> I thought about you, and how much I'd hoped we'd become best friends. The longer I thought about your earlier post, and how much it hurt me, I could feel the tears welling-up in my eyes. I was glad no one could see me as I dropped to my knees, sobbing uncontrollably.
> 
> ...


Yea. Um. Nice sense of humor you have.

This thread is one giant shit post. You’re a troll. This is no different than the “Advice on 3rd cycle” threads where a guy lays out a retarded cycle and then asks for advice only to argue with the guys that give good advice.

I was specific in how you should use CoinBase. You purchase US Dollar, then when it clears in 3 days you buy your coin. Send the coin to a separate wallet. Then use that separate wallet to hold your coins and send to purchase your drugs. Been doing it just fine for 4 years. Lol. How are you making out buddy? Still stepping all over your own dick.

And as for BBB reviews? Ever see one for Bank of America?








						Bank of America |  Better Business Bureau® Profile
					

BBB accredited since 11/1/1949. Bank in Charlotte, NC. See BBB rating, reviews, complaints, request a quote & more.




					www.bbb.org
				




How about RJ REYNOLDS?








						R.J. Reynolds Tobacco Company |  Better Business Bureau® Profile
					

BBB accredited since 11/25/1959. Tobacco Manufacturers in Winston Salem, NC. See BBB rating, reviews, complaints, request a quote & more.




					www.bbb.org
				




Kind of like the stupid review of CoinBase. Why? Because who the fuck uses the Better Business Bureau for giant corporations???

Go away Sworder. We’ll never make up for the love that mommy never gave you.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 11, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. Um. Nice sense of humor you have.
> 
> This thread is one giant shit post. You’re a troll. This is no different than the “Advice on 3rd cycle” threads where a guy lays out a retarded cycle and then asks for advice only to argue with the guys that give good advice.
> 
> ...


You put your coin into a separate wallet outside of coinbase?  I do everything within coinbase and don't need anything outside of it plus I don't have to wait at all to buy BTC but I do pay a small fee. 
I'm sort of new to it but it seems pretty ez.  I did use cashapp but they wouldn't activate me to buy crypto.


----------



## Geezer (Dec 11, 2021)

shackleford said:


> f youre determined to go the bitcoin route, try cash app. its the only one i have experience with, and i managed to figure it out.


Again, don't have/use mobile.

Guess I'll have to find another option to fund my furry midget porn fetish.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 11, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> You put your coin into a separate wallet outside of coinbase?  I do everything within coinbase and don't need anything outside of it plus I don't have to wait at all to buy BTC but I do pay a small fee.
> I'm sort of new to it but it seems pretty ez.  I did use cashapp but they wouldn't activate me to buy crypto.


Putting your coin into a private wallet off of the exchange before sending it to your source is a bit better for anonymity, although most people are deluded as to how anonymous crypto transactions really are.

No sense making it easy for LE, though.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 11, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> You put your coin into a separate wallet outside of coinbase?  I do everything within coinbase and don't need anything outside of it plus I don't have to wait at all to buy BTC but I do pay a small fee.
> I'm sort of new to it but it seems pretty ez.  I did use cashapp but they wouldn't activate me to buy crypto.


I don’t know that it matters. From time to time you’ll see a guy post that CoinBase locked his account for sending to known illegal wallets - I’m guessing international sources in shithole countries. I don’t know how they determine that. 🤷‍♂️


----------

